# Selling horse hair?



## mesa123

Does anyone have any experience selling horse hair? I was at a friend's barn over the weekend and she mentioned she had sold hair from one of her horse's tail...for over $100.00!

So...naturally I went straight home and washed, dried, combed, braided and put up my mini's flaxen tail. His mane is soooo much thicker than his tail, but I haven't found a way to keep it braided in a way that doesn't bother him. I'm going to start to work putting up the tails of my other horses tonight. Since summer fly season is over, I don't feel bad putting up their tails.

Just curious if anyone else has done this and what their experience was...


----------



## fetch33

http://www3.telus.net/sherrisstable/HorseTails.htm

Check out this website. We use this method of braiding our saddlebred's tail and it really works. 
If you think $100 for tail hair is good... check this out. Retired show saddlebreds often have their tail hair cut when they retire. Often it is 7-10 ft long at that point. Those tails will sell for $1000 or more.. .sometimes $3000!


----------



## southerngurl

Soooo, who do you sell it to?


----------



## mesa123

My friend sold it to "a lady in Vermont"...I didn't get a name. I've been googling this subject all morning, but haven't come up with any buyers yet.


----------



## jennigrey

Was it here on HT that I read about some people having their horse's tail hair cut off and stolen? It was presented as one of those "I heard that this happened to someone" types of stories... third-hand I guess.


----------



## Head Roller

Horse hair is used in making fine stringed instrument bows, cellos, violins, viola, etc. If you are looking for a buyer, I would look for high end luthiers.


----------



## fetch33

http://search.aol.com/aol/search?invocationType=tb50-ie-aol-newtab-en-us&query=horse+hair+jewelry

http://www.judi-lovell.com/tail_switches.htm


----------

